# Udder development



## Lifedaybyday (Aug 16, 2022)

Do you see any udder development going on? She is past her due date now and I've really seen no change to her udder compared to the other horses that have foaled and at this stage in the game?


----------



## LostandFound (Aug 16, 2022)

There isn't much going on there at all. Is she a maiden? Is she for sure pregnant? Is she one of those mares everyone talks about that doesn't bag up until 10 minutes after she foals?


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Aug 16, 2022)

She's for sure pregnant, huge in belly.Croup muscles are relaxing alot.She has had one foal that I know of for sure like 7 years ago before we bought her.
Thats what I'm starting to think is that she may get milk lasts.Im not at all solely relying on that alone for that reason.She has me stumped.


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Aug 16, 2022)

This is a pic of her today for my comparison pictures as we go.


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Aug 16, 2022)

Few days ago


----------



## Standards Equine (Aug 17, 2022)

I had a maiden this year who went late with no bag who was also huge. She never has produced a lot of milk for her colt and we've ended up supplementing him a lot. But she only got "full" the day before she had him, 11 days overdue. Keep watching for filling like you're doing, and if you can get pH test strips to watch for the decrease in level, that will give you a really good indicator of when she'll foal out. Also when the fluid goes from clear to milky white. 
Best wishes!!!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 17, 2022)

I agree with the above comments.

Looking at the side shot, she has a big dropped belly. From the rear she's not lined up yet--still has the "caution wide load" look.

She definitely needs a good talking to about the milk bar department! As Standards Equine pointed out, you'll need to be extra vigilant and prepared.

When was she due? What were her breed dates? I'm just curious.


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Aug 17, 2022)

Her window passed on the 15th so I know its just a couple days over but I keep comparing her to the other mares who foaled this year and she is so different.
I'm just overly anxious as well.
I felt like the udder development helped me alot to know the timing.Yes I have the ph strips and use them but I gotta wait for her to have milk.It was such a great indicator with the last foals.
I am closely watching her shape and am waiting for her sides to have the "dissapeared" and V look.It seems the foal is going in and out of position though because some days she does look thinner on the sides.
I just dont know how much Bigger she can get!!!


----------



## Standards Equine (Aug 18, 2022)

You're doing great @Lifedaybyday, nature will do her thing when she's darn good and ready and not a moment before.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 18, 2022)

@Lifedaybyday was the 15th day 300 or 320 for her? 

Maybe she's baking it a bit longer to present you with a boisterous bouncing blond baby boy!


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Aug 18, 2022)

It would have been the end of her window so 320.


----------



## LostandFound (Aug 18, 2022)

I thought 320 was the start of the window for a mini? I tried googling it and the answers are all over the place.


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Aug 18, 2022)

I went off of a foaling calculator when we bred her and it gave me her foaling "window" and the window has come and gone.Id have to gwt outthe calender and actually count days to see what day she is on.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Aug 18, 2022)

320 days is a common average that people use. They can go earlier or much later. Not unusual for them to hit 350-360+ days.


----------

